# Water Pressure Regulator



## macco (Apr 21, 2005)

Is there a need for a water pressure regulator when connected to camp ground facilities verses city water from your house? Is a regulator needed at all for either to protect your system from excessive water pressure? If so, how do they actually work? I have one that was purchased with my old pop up but I never used it cause I never used the water in the pop up. But now with our Outback it's all new to me. Does it connect at the camper end or at the water source end or what. Then how do you regulate the amount of pressure? My regulator I have is just a brass typr cylinder with no gauges or anything. Anyone have any help?

Mike


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello Mike,
I have the same regulator you describe and i use it at the faucet before the hose pipe every time its hooked up. If i remember their is an arrow showing flow direction but the threads can only go in one end and i think it reduces flow to a safe pressure by restricting but i found if you open the faucet all the way and start to shower it will "burp" i guess i would call it and the flow inside my camper will slow down too slow at this time i turned the faucet outside down (with the inside faucet running) until it quit "burping" this is when the flow was the best.good luck,dave


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

If you do a search for regulator you will send 100's of stories -- some good -- some horrow as to why you need one...

Let me do a little cut and paste of what I posted a while back ..

----

I use two (2) .. yes TWO .. of the 45 PSI regulators inline with my city water hose now .. both of them together on the faucet end...

why am I so paranoid you might ask....

while staying at a Texas state Park I witnessed first hand water pressure that went from 25 to 100 psi in a matter of seconds as the state park switched from a one generator feed pump to another ... fortunately for me I was running off my storage tanks to see how they worked... but both trailers next to me were not so lucky...

the state park had placed signs at the front of the park warning folks that for the next two days they would be testing water lines but appaently some of us had not read or seen them.... but both trailers next to mine had bad leaks ... nothing that couldnt be fixed eventually but water was going everywhere....

while 25psi is little more then a twickle ... 100 is a fire hose

so the moral to that story is that those in line pressure regualtors are worth every cent...

--


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For the fixed pressure type regulator you describe there is no real adjustment. There should be markings on the side of it to say what it is set at. Typically it is around 45 to 50 psi.

Some of them will also work as flow restricting typ as described by Tonka.

You should connect it to the faucet end of the hose at all camp grounds you never know when a pressure spike will occur and it is better safe then sorry.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Even with full hookups, we run from the tanks, then add more at 1/3.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The water system in the camper is nothing but plastic, so yes. You should use a pressure regulator. Place it at the hose bib, that way, the length of the hose run to the city water connection of the trailer adds even more pressure reduction through "friction loss".

There are several types of regulators out there, but they most commonly work with an internal spring loaded restriction device. As more pressure comes into the supply end, it causes more compression of the spring, and therefore more restriction of the waterpathway.

Less pressure means less restriction.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, you need and should use one. I bought an upgraded model that lets you adjust the pressure to your liking and has a dial guage to show you the exact pressure. Also, those little inline regulators no matter how good of a unit you buy will cut down the volume or flow of water to your fixtures. So much so that your shower water wont shoot but half way across the shower.







The better units also feature a higher volume of water too.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

California Jim - where did you get your regulator?? Sounds like a nice one. I just have the cheap plastic inline one. Don't really trust that it would help if I got a 100psi spike.

Ron


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Parker Outbacker said:


> California Jim - where did you get your regulator?? Sounds like a nice one. I just have the cheap plastic inline one. Don't really trust that it would help if I got a 100psi spike.
> 
> Ron
> [snapback]34479[/snapback]​


Ron,

I think CJ and I have the same ones. We both got them from RV Water filter store they are actually competative with the big guys (HD, Lowes) plus he puts together all the parts you need so that it is plug-n-play. I also purchased this external filter from him and I attach the regulator to the inlet side of the filter.

Jared

PS thanks for the hat. great quality


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks Jared. Yup I got mine there too. It's a little pricey but worth the investment compared to fixing a water leak in the camper somewhere!


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Looks like a nice regulator, will have to check into it.

Jared. I like your water filter setup, looks good. I've seen a couple inline filters but haven't done much research on them yet.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> If you do a search for regulator you will send 100's of stories -- some good -- some horrow as to why you need one...
> 
> Let me do a little cut and paste of what I posted a while back ..
> 
> ...


I use one... I figure anything that prevents water in my TT is a good thing.

Thor


----------

